# could I keep goldfish in this?



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

3' long 1' wide and 1.4' high.

and do goldfish need lighting, if so what type.

also anything else about them


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

if you have plenty of filtration, stick to weekly partial water changes with a gravel vac, you could keep 2 fancy goldfish in here for life.


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> if you have plenty of filtration, stick to weekly partial water changes with a gravel vac, you could keep 2 fancy goldfish in here for life.


thanks for that, any perticular gravel vac you would reccomend (borrowed my friends once and really didn't get on with it, bloodly thing was out to kill me lol) 

and where would you reccomend getting my goldies from? the only place near me i can think of that sells fish is P @ H and after what happened to my last fish i don't want to go there again!


----------



## DonDonP73 (May 18, 2010)

you don't rely need a light well min are doing fine without one


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

shoreset said:


> 3' long 1' wide and 1.4' high.
> 
> and do goldfish need lighting, if so what type.
> 
> also anything else about them


I would say that it's too small. Firstly common goldish (including goldfish and shubunkins) grow far too large for a tank of those dimensions.

Fancies can grow upto 8" inches. Now bearing this in mind, most ethical fishkeepers look to provide a tank measuring 6 times the fishes lengh and double the lengh. So it's not really wide enough for fancies in my humble opinion. If you are insistant that 3' is the biggest you are going to go for try and get a tank measuring 15" wide. The fish will thank you for the extra large footprint.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's too shallow and to be honest a tank looks awful with no lighting.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> It's too shallow and to be honest .


Incorrect. 



Marinam2 said:


> a tank looks awful with no lighting.


Correct.


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

Mynki said:


> I would say that it's too small. Firstly common goldish (including goldfish and shubunkins) grow far too large for a tank of those dimensions.
> 
> Fancies can grow upto 8" inches. Now bearing this in mind, most ethical fishkeepers look to provide a tank measuring 6 times the fishes lengh and double the lengh. So it's not really wide enough for fancies in my humble opinion. If you are insistant that 3' is the biggest you are going to go for try and get a tank measuring 15" wide. The fish will thank you for the extra large footprint.


just read this and realised I have put the wrong messure ments, it is the same size wide as it is high, so it is 1.4' wide which is 17", so would that be okay?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

shoreset said:


> just read this and realised I have put the wrong messure ments, it is the same size wide as it is high, so it is 1.4' wide which is 17", so would that be okay?


Hi

What type of goldfish are you wanting? And how many would you like to keep? 

Mynki


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

Mynki said:


> Hi
> 
> What type of goldfish are you wanting? And how many would you like to keep?
> 
> Mynki


some kind of fancy goldfish and just two


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What about some rosy barbs they only get 5 inches so you could have about 10 or so. 
They are a sub-tropical species which means they can be kept happy in a INDOOR tank with out a heater.

Rosy barbs, Top male, Bottom female.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmJCymyMc3c&feature=related









You could get some Hillstream loach also.
YouTube - Gastromyzon viriosus (Yellow Finned Hillstream Loach)


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

shoreset said:


> some kind of fancy goldfish and just two


Yes. If you go for smaller varieties tehn you could have more than 2. Good luck.


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

gazz said:


> What about some rosy barbs they only get 5 inches so you could have about 10 or so.
> They are a sub-tropical species which means they can be kept happy in a INDOOR tank with out a heater.
> 
> Rosy barbs, Top male, Bottom female.
> ...


 
thanks but while the loaches look rather cute, don't they need a current?

and the top fish don't look like my cup of tea at all


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i would say 2 fancies maximum, if you have tons of filtration, and are religious about your weekly partial water change you could try to cram a 3rd in there but i personally wouldnt. as said, they have the potential to grow to 8" long, and are big bulky fish with a large bio-load. i have fancies in my tank, and 2 are now 8" and still growing. it all depends on genetics, but you should allow enough water volume for the maximum potential size of each fish as an adult.

Gravel Cleaner by Pets at Home | Pets at Home this is the gravel vac i use on my tanks, starts easily with a few wiggles up and down in the water, no sucking on the end of the pipe, and does a great job. 

oh and a shallow tank is far better than a tall tank where goldfish are concerned, they need high oxygen levels and have a shallow rather than tall tank allows for maximum water surface area for the volume of water :2thumb:

lights are completely up to you, if you have no live plants, then no you do not need a light, but tanks do really look a lot better with one.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

shoreset said:


> thanks but while the loaches look rather cute, don't they need a current?
> 
> and the top fish don't look like my cup of tea at all


the loaches need very clean good quality water, fast water flow, and very high oxygen levels to thrive. 

the rosy barbs are beautiful, and i have often recommended them to someone wanting the goldfish look without the goldfish size. they are very active, and would do really well in a tank the size of yours, but its all down to preference. if you would rather a nice sized pair or fancy goldfish, then do that, ive found goldfish have far more pet like personalities than most other fish.


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

I would personally stick to two smaller fancies. Avoid larger varieties such as orandas and especially avoid single-tailed goldfish such as commons and comets. You want to find a variety that will not exceed 6 inches. 

You'll need a decent external filter that will give you 10 x turnover in the tank and you'll need to make sure you know what you are doing with the cycle and how to test the water.

I think there are some stickies at the top of this forum for that.

Good luck!


----------

